# Virus can most certainly enter thru the eyes.....



## PopsnTuff (Apr 7, 2020)

Experts say guarding your eyes — as well as your hands and mouth — can slow the spread of coronavirus. Here’s why it's important to protect your eyes during the coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) pandemic, and five ways you can help yourself and others.

*Coronavirus can spread through the eyes*
Coronavirus causes mild to severe respiratory illness. Symptoms such as fever, cough and shortness of breath can show up 2 to 14 days after a person is exposed. People with severe infections can develop pneumonia and die from complications of the illness.

Limiting eye exposure can help. Here’s why:

When a sick person coughs or talks, virus particles can spray from their mouth or nose into another person’s face. You’re most likely to inhale these droplets through your mouth or nose, but they can also enter through your eyes.
You can also become infected by touching something that has the virus on it — like a table or doorknob — and then touching your eyes.
*Coronavirus may cause pink eye*
If you see someone with pink eye, don’t panic. It doesn’t mean that person is infected with coronavirus. But one study from China suggests that up to one third of people hospitalized with coronavirus experience eye problems, such as viral pink eye or conjunctivitis. It's important to know that the virus can spread by touching fluid from an infected person’s eyes, or from objects that carry the fluid.

https://www.aao.org/eye-health/tips-prevention/coronavirus-covid19-eye-infection-pinkeye


----------



## win231 (Apr 7, 2020)

Exactly why masks are useless, IMO.  The "experts" who are suggesting them are trying to show that they have the solutions & answers to placate the frightened.  Maybe that's a good idea.
I had Pink Eye years ago.  I didn't know what it was.  When I saw a doctor, he came in & said, "You'll have to forgive me for not shaking your hand."  I didn't know it was contagious back then.


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 8, 2020)

win231 said:


> Exactly why masks are useless, IMO.



They're not useless for several reasons. Most importantly, they keep infected people from spreading the virus. Also keep people from touching nose and mouth ...pairing them with glasses is a good idea to keep hands away from eyes as well.  

If you are wearing a mask and glasses in addition to social distancing to keep out of the range of airborne particles,  all that adds up.   Staying home is best, but if it's absolutely necessary to go out, a mask and glasses along with social distancing offers some protection.  Even if not 100%, it decreases viral load exposure.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 8, 2020)

Would you know if it's safe to go boating or jet skiing during this time?  Could the virus spread through a lake perhaps?


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 8, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Would you know if it's safe to go boating or jet skiing during this time?  Could the virus spread through a lake perhaps?


 
Hmmmmm... It's present in feces, so if someone infected recently pooped in the water theoretically that could happen.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 8, 2020)

Thanks, Annie!  Good to know!


----------



## win231 (Apr 8, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> They're not useless for several reasons. Most importantly, they keep infected people from spreading the virus. Also keep people from touching nose and mouth ...pairing them with glasses is a good idea to keep hands away from eyes as well.
> 
> If you are wearing a mask and glasses in addition to social distancing to keep out of the range of airborne particles,  all that adds up.   Staying home is best, but if it's absolutely necessary to go out, a mask and glasses along with social distancing offers some protection.  Even if not 100%, it decreases viral load exposure.


Depends on the mask.  The medical grade masks that can stop the virus are not available to us - only to medical personnel.  The cheaper masks are not able to stop a microscopic virus from entering.  As for protecting us from someone else, that would work - only if the person stopped breathing.
But hey....just as with the flu shot, anyone who feels confident should go for it.


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 8, 2020)

win231 said:


> The cheaper masks are not able to stop a microscopic virus from entering. As for protecting us from someone else, that would work - only if the person stopped breathing.




Reread my post.  The masks and social distancing work together.  Unless you're in a hospital, public transportation, crowds etc where there are a lot of infected people, the air isn't saturated with the virus.

Ideally, you don't go out.  If there's no way to avoid going out, wear a mask and glasses so you don't touch your eyes, nose or mouth and stay as far away from others as possible.  And hope infected people who are out and about that have mild or no symptoms are wearing masks too since even cheaper or homemade ones can keep their respiratory droplets from spewing all over the place.

Perfection isn't possible barring a hazmat suit, goggles and hooded respirator.  Mitigation is the goal for those who absolutely must go out.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 8, 2020)

Annie, You're well informed.  Are you a nurse?


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 8, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Annie, You're well informed.  Are you a nurse?



Dietitian.  Undergrad in biology, minor in chemistry.  Did a six month stint as a microbiology grad student before realizing I wanted to work with people rather than rats, so switched grad school to nutrition.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 8, 2020)

Wow!  Impressive!


----------



## Sunny (Apr 8, 2020)

My doctor advised wearing a mask when out in public even though the masks are not perfect. He says some protection is better than none. 

I think all of Annie's advice is good, and I would add one thing to it:  when I go to the store for groceries (infrequently), I also wear vinyl gloves. I discard the gloves as soon as I leave the store.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Apr 8, 2020)

I wear a mask in the winter because it keeps me from breathing in cold air.  And yes masks DO offer a level of protection.  I wear one when i go out. Its the same one wear in the winter. I have a pink and a black one. Both have carbon filters if i wanted to use for heavier air pollution.  Id love to get me some dry eye glasses. I just havent. Yes viru can enter through the eyes too.


----------



## Suzy623 (Apr 8, 2020)

I've wondered why the face shields haven't been mentioned for those with medical problems to use rather than masks. Just seems it would be more efficient. Covers your eyes, your nose and your mouth. And people who wear glasses would have an easier time than wearing a mask that causes your glasses to fog up.


----------



## jujube (Apr 8, 2020)

Y'know, considering all the crazy and unsafe things I've done in my life, I'm gonna be extremely pissed off if I die just because I touched my face...….


----------



## win231 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sunny said:


> My doctor advised wearing a mask when out in public even though the masks are not perfect. He says some protection is better than none.
> 
> I think all of Annie's advice is good, and I would add one thing to it:  when I go to the store for groceries (infrequently), I also wear vinyl gloves. I discard the gloves as soon as I leave the store.


Gloves may or may not help, depending on how you use them:


----------

